

Google fiber set to cause a revolution - shotgun
http://gigaom.com/broadband/google-fiber-medin/

======
ramynassar
Couldn't we find a word that is somewhere "below" revolution to describe this?
Bringing connectivity to parts of the world that don't have it might be a
revolution, but just bringing faster connections to people who can download
more HD content doesn't seem revolutionary

~~~
kissickas
I don't think the article is saying speed and connectivity are the revolution,
rather that Google will revolutionize the ISP industry by providing a
profitable network without ripping off consumers.

------
mdasen
It will really depend on how well Google accomplishes their goal. If it
becomes a money sink, it won't be a revolution. Part of the reason Google is
doing this is to get first hand knowledge of the costs and challenges.

------
dgritsko
> "in 70 percent of Kansas City, Google will be able to string fiber using
> utility poles."

I was under the impression that fiber needs to be underground; is running it
over utility poles a common occurrence?

~~~
ktsmith
In places like Palo Alto all of the fiber to the home is done with fiber
strung from utility poles. I believe the same is true of the fiber to the home
setups in Washington state (east of Lake Washington at least).

~~~
enjo
Does fiber have the same ability to withstand elements and the like as copper
wire?

It'll be interesting, Kansas City can have pretty intense weather.

~~~
Duff
There are standards for stringing up wire. I'm pretty sure that there is a
heavy jacket protecting the cable, which is sometimes attached to a metal
wire.

The alternatives aren't really viable. In most US cities, there aren't shared
utility conduits underground, so burying cable means marking safe dig areas
and burying cable in dedicated trench -- dumb idea.

Making things worse, utility poles are revenue generators for the local
telephone and electric company, so there is no incentive to move aerial cable
installations underground.

------
gojomo
A revolution? Tunisia, Egypt, Libya, Kansas City?

~~~
Kylekramer
Considering the role the internet played in those revolutions, I wouldn't
downplay this.

~~~
gojomo
Yes, the Mayor of Kansas City is probably moving his gold to secret locations
as we write.

------
ashbrahma
Excited that they are thinking about coming to other parts of the Kansas City
Metro:)

------
known
<http://www.google.com/tisp/>

------
ChrisArchitect
I know this is right out there, but why not focus on going wireless to solve
this 'need to avoid digging stuff up' hurdle? I thought advances in wireless
speeds was going to be the real revolution.

------
omouse
A revolution for the rich and those who can afford fiber or are they making it
more affordable now?

~~~
ktsmith
If you read the article it says that they are looking to optimize price for
high adoption rates unlike many of the existing community fiber projects.
Until pricing is announced no one knows what that means, but it does seem to
be pointing towards more affordable high speed internet connections.

